# problems with exotic nutrition silent runner wheel?



## maxrats (Sep 22, 2018)

i've got four very active girls and i got them this https://www.exoticnutrition.com/Products/Silent-Runner-Wheel-12-(Regular)__43673.aspx wheel a few months ago and it was awesome for a while!
It is made of very sturdy material, and it was very very silent. But recently the screw that holds the wheel up and in place keeps coming loose and I'm not sure what to do? 
There's a sort of metal bit that goes on the screw in between the wheel and the stand or cage bars and when the screw comes loose the wheel bangs around on the side of the cage and the stand. Every time I tighten it, it only lasts a few minutes and then it goes loose again!! It is sooo frustrating, especially at night when the babies want to run on the wheel all night and I'm trying to sleep.
If anybody's had any experience with this wheel and had anything like this happen I would be sooo appreciative of some help!

Also, slightly less important but still annoying, I have the sandy track for the wheel and they keep pooping on it, if anybody's figured out how to clean the thing I would love some help.
thanks again!!


----------

